# Hilfe für Archäologie....



## Flachtyp (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi !

Ich habe gerade die Ausgrabungsstätte in der Arena von Düsterbruch. Ganz im südosten(bei der dicken Wurzel) soll das Fragment sein, nur leider ist das außerhalb des Gebietes. 
Ich und ein Gildie hatten dieses Problem schonmal. Bei mir hat nur ein ticket geholfen. Das hat aber ZWEI Tage gedauert.

Kennt einer nen Trick, wie man die Fragmentstandorte resetten/ändern kann ???


----------



## Pectus (25. Dezember 2010)

Einfach wo anders graben, danach aus- und wieder einloggen. Damit sollte das Problem behoben sein.

Bluepost, anderen gehts genau so: blinkblink


----------



## Flachtyp (25. Dezember 2010)

Du meinst eine andere Ausgrabungsstätte ?


----------



## Pectus (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber noch viel einfacher du loggst dich aus, wartest 10 Minuten und nach dem einloggen wird dir eine neuer Ausgrabungspunkt in Düsterbruch erscheinen.


----------



## Flachtyp (25. Dezember 2010)

kk ,werds mal probieren.


----------



## Kenaga (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo und ein frohes Fest,

Ich hatte genau dasselbe Problem, wie du mir war es schlicht nicht möglich das Teil auszugraben da es wohl ein oder zwei Meter zuweit außerhalb des vorgesehenen Ausgrabungsbereiches geriet.

In anderen Bereichen zum Beispiel in den Östlichen Königereichen wird es teilweise auch sehr knapp am Rand platziert, aber dort geht es noch geradeso.

Das Problem zu beheben war übrigens ziemlich einfach.

Wie der Vorschreiber hier im Thema meinte reicht es für eine gewisse Zeit seine archäologischen Tätigkeiten einzustellen, um sie dann nach einen erneuten Einloggen wieder aufzunehmen.
Wie lange genau man warten muss weiß ich leider nicht, denn bei mir trt dieses Problem einmal ganz spät am Abend auf und ich machte erst am nächsten Tag weiter - es ging dann auch völlig problemlos.

Du siehst es ist keine große Sache^^

Ich hoffe du gräbst all die Sachen aus, die du möchtest und ansonsten wünsche ich noch schöne Restfeiertage.

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## CarpoX (25. Dezember 2010)

Oder eben erst woanders weitermachen. Ich hatte dasselbe Problem, bin also erstmal weitergeflogen zu den anderen Ausgrabungsorten (während Ticket offen war). Als ich später wieder an Düsterbruch vorbei kam, dachte ich mir, ich versuchs einfach nochmal, und dann war das Fragment ebenfalls an einer anderen Stelle und somit konnte ich auch diesen Ausgrabungsort abhaken  (bis er später wiederkam und ich dasselbe problem hatte -.- hoffentlich wirds gefixt)


----------



## Flachtyp (25. Dezember 2010)

Hat geklappt ! Vielenvielen Dank !




Ich geh auf Rente wenn ich ENDLICH dieses Tol'vir-mount hab !!!


----------



## Schnatti (25. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ich geh auf Rente wenn ich ENDLICH dieses Tol'vir-mount hab !!!



wieviele Monate ist das addon nun draussen? xD


----------



## Kenaga (25. Dezember 2010)

und ich hänge die Professorenkarriere an den Nagel sobald ich das Trollschwert habe, also wahrscheinlich nie :-P


----------



## Flachtyp (26. Dezember 2010)

Hat irgendjemand schon sein 3 epic bei den Tol'vir gefunden ? Wenn ja, welche 3 waren es ???


----------



## Naldina (26. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand schon sein 3 epic bei den Tol'vir gefunden ? Wenn ja, welche 3 waren es ???



Ich wär ja froh wenn man in Uldum die Gebiete kommen würde, aber nein ich darf weiter Fossilienfunde Funde ausgraben die ich doppelt und dreifach habe!


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe bisher 2. Den Ring des Kindkaisers und das Skarabäus-"Fun"-Item.


----------



## beavis666 (26. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand schon sein 3 epic bei den Tol'vir gefunden ? Wenn ja, welche 3 waren es ???


hab selber erst 2 (fun und ring) aber ein buddelkollege mit dem ich mich öfters unterhalte hat nun ein drittes im auftrag... irgend soein schwert isses.


----------



## Flachtyp (27. Dezember 2010)

Alle scheinen den Käferanhänger und den Ring als erste beiden items zu haben.


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Dezember 2010)

hat schon jemand den Heilerstab?


----------



## Anonymus299 (27. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Alle scheinen den Käferanhänger und den Ring als erste beiden items zu haben.



Hab grade das Händchen bekommen...das kann noch dauern bis das feddich ist -.-


----------



## Flachtyp (28. Dezember 2010)

Dein wievieltes epic is das pet ?


----------

